# Naval Reserve - HMCS Star



## dangles (7 Mar 2012)

Hi there,

My friend is looking into joining the Naval Reserve, but it appears that the HMCS Star's website is down - anyone know where to find more information about this specific reserve unit?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Occam (8 Mar 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> My friend is looking into joining the Naval Reserve, but it appears that the HMCS Star's website is down - anyone know where to find more information about this specific reserve unit?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



RECRUITING OFFICER Petty Officer 1st class Lisa Nimchuk, 905-972-4000 ext. 6615.

What else did you want to know?


----------



## dangles (8 Mar 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> RECRUITING OFFICER Petty Officer 1st class Lisa Nimchuk, 905-972-4000 ext. 6615.
> 
> What else did you want to know?



Thank you for the help Occam. I guess everything can be found out through her, however I believe the main thing he wanted to know was whether or not he could sign up now and potentially be placed on a BMQ during this summer.


----------



## Tyson Fox (8 Mar 2012)

Potentially, Yes. The answer could also be no, and that seems more than likely given he hasn't even started the recruiting process yet.


----------



## seawolf (16 Mar 2012)

Lisa's email is also: LISA.NIMCHUK at forces.gc.ca

I found that email was the best to talk to her through. I was talking to her a fair bit before switching my CF application to fulltime reg force.


----------



## Charles (16 Mar 2012)

PO1 Lisa Nimchuk is awesome to talk to. She helped me a great deal when I was interested in the reserves. She's very prompt with her email replies, so I'd suggest trying to get a hold of her through there.


----------

